
Multiprocessing for the Impoverished: a multi-6809 system (1993) - mbroncano
http://www.bradrodriguez.com/papers/6809cpu.htm
======
beautifulfreak
This is what Jef Raskin imagined for the Apple Macintosh, before the 68000
processor was adopted instead. It was supposed to be a low cost computer for
the masses.
[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&stor...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Price_Fight.txt)

------
gen3
I did not know this was something that I wanted to do. Are there any more
examples of building a multiprocessor system?

Edit: there does seem to be lots of single processor z80 computers online,
which is nice.

------
mbroncano
The rest of the articles:
[http://www.bradrodriguez.com/papers/](http://www.bradrodriguez.com/papers/)

